# Coralife Colormax vs 6700K



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I just placed my order to replace my PC bulbs 2X6700K 96W and 2x10000K 96W. I do this once a year at least.

Everytime I order my Coaralife bulbs I am tempted to get the Colormax bulbs but I always order the regular 6700K. I continue to wonder what is the difference? I am assuming that the Colormax are "pinkish" where as the regular bulbs are "yellowish" 

AM I correct? Anyone know the difference?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yep, you got it Ed. 
I've been using the colormax bulbs and 1 tube is pinkish, & brings out reds nicely.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

tazcrash69 said:


> Yep, you got it Ed.
> I've been using the colormax bulbs and 1 tube is pinkish, & brings out reds nicely.


THanks! Maybe I'll give them a try next time.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Here are the color spectrums of the two Coralife bulbs mentioned.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

FWIW, I think colormax bulbs by themselves make the aquarium look awful. If you do use them, you should mix them with a non-pink bulb. This is just my opinion, though... I can't stress that enough...


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been really confused about this bulb. I have mistakenly thought the colormax bulb that came with my coralife T5 fixture was worthless, but by veiwing the wavelengths I'm happy to see that it is actually beneficial for my plants and won't just feed algea. I have now one colormax, one 10000k, and one 6700 k and I like the color a lot. Sorry to resurrect an old post.


----------

